# PubMed- Mast cells count and serum cytokine levels in patients with irritable bowel syndrome.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Mast cells count and serum cytokine levels in patients with irritable bowel syndrome.*

Hepatogastroenterology. 2010 Jul-Aug;57(101):751-4

Authors: Goral V, Kucukoner M, Buyukbayram H

BACKGROUND/AIMS: Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is a functional gastrointestinal disorder. Psychological factors and subtle histopathological changes have been implicated in IBS. In some studies, mast cell infiltration has been determined in colon mucosa of the patients with IBS. The aim of this study was to investigate the relationship between mast cell counts and cytokine levels and IBS. METHODOLOGY: 72 consecutive IBS patients fulfilling the Rome III criteria and 50 asymptomatic healthy controls underwent colonoscopic biopsy. 15 patients in diarrhea-predominant IBS group which were performed colonoscopy were made a biopsy from caecum, other 25 patients in diarrhea-predominant IBS and 32 patients in constipation predominant IBS were performed a biopsy from rectum. Additionally, serum cytokines were analysed in the patients with IBS and in control group. RESULTS: The results showed significantly increased mast cells in the IBS-diarrhea group compared to IBS-constipation and the control groups (p < 0.0001). The statistical analysis of the inflammatory cytokine data obtained in the present study showed significantly higher levels for the sIL-2 receptor in the IBS-diarrhea group compared to other groups. CONCLUSIONS: Histopathologic and laboratory data demonstrate low-grade mucosal inflammation in a subset of patients with IBS. Mast cells and cytokines may be related to the pathophysiologic mechanism of IBS.

PMID: 21033222 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

